# KUbuntu oder doch besser gleich Debian ?



## Liro (1. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

Ich bin gerade am verzweifeln, weis nicht so richtig ob es Empfehlenswerter währe erst mit Ubuntu in die Debianwelt einzusteigen oder doch besser gleich Debian zu benutzen.

1. Welche großen Unterschiede gibt es den zw. den beiden ?
2. Ist es später einfacher von Ubuntu auf Debian umzusteigen oder ist Ubuntu doch was völlig anderes ?

Da ich angehender Webmaster bin und ich auch in Zukunft viel mit Linuxartigen Betriebssystemen zu tun haben werde und Debian wohl eines der "besten" Serverbetriebssysteme ist, hab ich mir gedacht ich benutze es gleich als Betriebssystem für meinen Homerechner/Laptop.

Da ich noch nicht ganz so viel Erfahrung in der Debianwelt gesammelt habe , nur mit SuSE Linux ein wenig, stell ich eben diese fragen mal hier rein.

Ich weis ich könnte auch beide mal ausprobieren aber um ein System auszuprobieren brauch man schon etwas mehr Zeit als nur einen Monat um wirklich die Vorteile der Distros in Erfahrung zu bringen 

Vieleicht können einige von hier mir ein paar Ratschläge in Bezug auf meine Wahl geben 

währe darüber sehr erfreut... Vielen Dank


----------



## MatratzenMatze (2. Juli 2007)

Da werden die Meinungen auseinander gehen, einige würden sagen "nimm gleich Ubuntu, is cool" und andere "Ubuntu is kacke, nimm Debian".

In deinem fall würde ICH sagen: Nimm Ubuntu, arbeite dich ein, entdecke die Möglichkeiten ^^
Wenn du willst, kannst du dir dann Debian anschaun, der Unterschied ist nicht sehr groß, nur was Einsteiger- und eventuell allgemein die Benutzerfreundlichkeit angeht ist Ubuntu besser, da es eher auf einfachheit und komfort ausgelegt ist.
Außerdem hat Ubuntu nen regelmäßigen Releasezyklus, also jedes halbe Jahr gibts ne neue Version auf die du updaten KANNST und somit ein sehr aktuelles System hast, das ist bei Debian wohl auch möglich (kenn mich mit puren Debian weniger aus) aber naja findes besser selber raus ;-)

Was Serverkram angeht tut sich bei beidem eigentlich nichts, da kann man sagen Linux == Linux, nur was komfort und Einsteiger-/Benutzerfreundlichkeit angeht ist Ubuntu eher besser... wobei du unter beiden Distros basteln und frickeln kannst nach belieben ^^

Achja, und Ubuntu hat z.B. upstart als init-system, das is ne ecke schneller und moderner, überhaupt sind die von Ubuntu nicht zimperlich mit den einbinden neueres Technologien, 7.10 soll defaultmäßig sogar Compiz Fusion einsetzen (wenns die Hardware erlaubt).
Auch hier könnt man einige pros und contras nennen, aber im Endeffekt muss man selber gucken was ein da gefällt und was weniger.

Hoffe ich konnt etwas weiter helfen 
glg
Matze


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Juli 2007)

Wenn Du fuer Server Debian nutzen willst solltest Du auch Debian auf Deinem Rechner nutzen. Der Grund dafuer ist einfach: Du kannst Dich gleich mit den ganzen Tools vertraut machen. {,X,K}Ubuntu ist auf, wie ja schon gesagt wurde, auf Einfachheit ausgelegt und bringt eben wohl auch eigene Config-Tools mit. Ich selbst hab mir Ubuntu noch nicht angeschaut (nur mal die CD im Emulator gebootet), aber installieren, also um es zu nutzen, wuerd ich es mir eh nicht. Mein Notebook laeuft auf Fedora 7, mein PC auf Linux from Scratch.

Fuer Server kann ich uebrigens auch EnGarde Secure Linux empfehlen, welches gleich SELinux mitbringt und ein sehr solides Serversystem welches ueber die mitgelieferte Weboberflaeche auch recht gut zu konfigurieren ist.


----------



## zeroize (2. Juli 2007)

Als alter Debianverfechter, würde ich natürlich immer zu Debian tendieren ;-) - aber mal im ernst, es kommt natürlich schon auf die Anwendung drauf an. Debian ist optimal für Server weil es eben nicht die neuesten Trends mitmacht und auf stabile Programmversionen setzt.
Grundsetzlich ist so ein System auch für den Desktop zu gebrauchen - wenn man nicht die allerneueste Hardware benutzen will. Da hat z.B. Ubuntu im allgemeinen gute Tools um z.B. WLAN-Treiber die normalerweise nicht im Kernel enhalten sind, leicht nachzuladen. Auch gibt es gute Unterstützung für die Konsole, z.B. ein Tool, das wenn man ein Programm aufruft, das nicht installiert wird, er sagt welches Paket man installieren soll.
Solche Dinge sind praktisch, aber auf einem Server imho. nicht notwendig/erwünscht.
Ich persönlich nutze Debian auf dem Server und Ubuntu auf dem Desktop - aber man kann natürlich auch anderer Meinung sein ;-).


----------



## andy72 (2. Juli 2007)

Ist doch eigentlich vollkommen egal, was für ein Linux ein Webserver hat ...

Grund:
Aus kostengründen arbeite ich gerade an einem verbilligten Root-Server, auf dem noch ein uraltes SuSE 9.3 dahin werkelt. Gut, so, wie ich den Server bekam, lief er ja auch erstmal - aber die Software darauf war sowas von alt, dass ein Update auf neuere SW-Versionen nicht den gewünschten Effekt brachte.
Was ich dann tat war, dass ich den ganzen alten Kram von der Platte gehauen habe (rpm -ef *software*), um dann das, was ich haben wollte neu zu kompilieren.
Derzeit läuft auf der kiste also nen altes SuSE 9.3 mit dem neuesten Indianer,dem aktuellsten PHP5, einem 5er MySQL, einem neuen Cron-Daemon, sogar virtuelle Hosts kann ich nach belieben anlegen. Auch URL-Rewrite funktioniert jetzt (war davaor nicht im System mit dabei) und das alles läuft super schnell. Schnell noch eine Lizenz für Confixx besorgt und eingespielt und fertig war der Lack. Wozu also ein neues System aufsetzen oder mehr geld für einen Server bezahlen, der ja dasselbe macht ? *g*

Zu Ubuntu & Co. kann ich aus Erfahrung nur 1 sagen:
Mir ist kein Provider bekannt, der seinen Kunden Ubuntu zur Verfügung stellt. Ich würde mir auch den Weg ins RZ sparen, um da nen System aufzusetzen, wo ich später die VOLLE Eigenverantwortung habe. SO kann ich dem Provider sagen, wie alt und blöd seine Systeme sind und kann an meiner Kiste trotzdem machen, was ich will


----------



## zeroize (2. Juli 2007)

andy72 hat gesagt.:


> Ist doch eigentlich vollkommen egal, was für ein Linux ein Webserver hat ...
> Aus kostengründen arbeite ich gerade an einem verbilligten Root-Server, auf dem noch ein uraltes SuSE 9.3 dahin werkelt.
> ...


Ich will dir nur ungern wiedersprechen, aber der vergleich hinkt - ich würde keine SUSE 9.3 mehr auf irgendeinem an das Internet angeschlossenen Server nutzen. Klar ist Apache und PHP, etc. akutell, wenn du es händisch aktualisiert hast, nun kommt aber das große ABER:
Was ist mit dem Rest vom System? ssh? FTP? Andere Tools die Sicherheitslücken im System darstellen? Eine alte Distribution welche bald (oder auch jetzt schon) keine Sicherheitsupdates mehr bekommt zu nutzen, würde ich grundsätzlich keinem empfehlen, weder Laien noch Profis, oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## andy72 (2. Juli 2007)

Kann man so oder so sehen ... es ist ein Webserver, den ich lediglich zum spielen (tesen) nehme. Klar habe ich Software mitaktualisiert, die irgendwie einen Zugang zuder Kiste ermöglicht... ProFTPd,SSH,OpenSSL,iptables etc sind ebenfalls aktuell genau wie sämtlicher Kleinkram. Der ganze Aufwand hat sich auf einen einzigen Nachmittag beschränkt und habe dabei ca. 100€ im jahr gespart ...


----------



## Liro (2. Juli 2007)

Danke für eure sehr Informativen Statements, waren alle sammt sehr Aufschlussreich und haben mir die Entscheidung doch sehr vereinfacht 

Ich tendiere z.Z. mehr zu Ubuntu für mein Laptop (Amilo Pa1510) da es mir als Einsteiger in die Debianwelt doch etwas leichter damit gemacht wird und es einen sehr grossen Unterschied zu Debian wohl nicht geben mag. Für Server ziehe ich dann doch besser das "real" Debian vor.

Jetzt kommt aber noch eine Frage auf: 
Ist den Ubuntu (KUbuntu) überhaupt Kompatibel mit dem Pa 1510 ?
Sind dort Treiber für dieses Notebook vorhanden, oder muss man sich diese auch selbst zusammenbasteln (Compilieren) ?

Vielen Dank nochmal ..

gruss Liro


----------



## andy72 (2. Juli 2007)

wenn man auf das datenblatt http://217.115.66.125/filesstore/notebooks/ds_amilo_pa1510_d.pdf guckt, kann ich keine Problemeentdecken. Die Grafik wird wohl auch wie der Sound unterstützt, für IDE etc gibt es unter Linux Standard-Chipsätze, allerdings solltest Du Dir bezüglich des Grafik-Chips (ATI) keine allzu grossen Hoffnungen auf Extra-vaganzen unter Linux machen, da der Chip etwas schwierig ist, was Linux allgemein betrifft (zB Beryl etc solltest Du nicht darauf setzen, dass das auf Anhieb funktioniert).

Alles andere sollte aber laufen, wenn nicht, gibts hier ein Linux-Forum, wo da gerne umHilfe fragen kannst


----------



## Andreas Späth (2. Juli 2007)

Da die Installation von Kubuntu so einfach und schnell ist, würde ich dir raten es einfach zu versuchen. Die Chancen sind mitlerweile sehr hoch dass die Treiber vorhanden sind.

Übrigens kann man auch direkt in Debian einsteigen, ich finde es ehrlichgesagt nicht wirklich viel komplizierter als andere Distros. Zumindest hatte ich schon einige getestet an denen man um einiges mehr zu kauen hat. Das einzige Problem könnte für dich die Auswahl der Pakete sein. Debian ist ja doch recht umfangreich, ich möchte es fast als "Overkill für Normaluser" bezeichnen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. Juli 2007)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Da die Installation von Kubuntu so einfach und schnell ist, würde ich dir raten es einfach zu versuchen. Die Chancen sind mitlerweile sehr hoch dass die Treiber vorhanden sind.


Ich denk auch, dass es keine Probleme geben sollte. Selbst die von Andy angesprochene ATI-Karte sollte keine grossen Probleme machen. Soweit ich weiss ist der "freie" ATI-Treiber (also dieser unschoene Binary-Blob im Kernel) mit dabei, im Gegensatz zu GNewSense, welches auf Ubuntu basiert aber wirklich nur freie Software im Sinne der FSF mitbringt. Dort (also GNewSense), und auf anderen freien Distros wie z.B. Fedora, kannst Du per Default nichtmal MPEG-Dateien abspielen.



DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Übrigens kann man auch direkt in Debian einsteigen, ich finde es ehrlichgesagt nicht wirklich viel komplizierter als andere Distros. Zumindest hatte ich schon einige getestet an denen man um einiges mehr zu kauen hat.


Da faellt mir spontan z.B. Slackware ein. 



DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Das einzige Problem könnte für dich die Auswahl der Pakete sein. Debian ist ja doch recht umfangreich, ich möchte es fast als "Overkill für Normaluser" bezeichnen.


Ja, Debian duerfte die wohl umfangreichste Distribution sein. 3 DVDs oder was weiss ich wie viele CDs kann man sich da runterladen. Alle braucht man natuerlich nicht, aber allein der Gedanke daran ist wirklich heftig.


----------



## Liro (3. Juli 2007)

So, bevor ich Ubuntu überhaup fertig runtergeladen hatte, kam ein Kollege von mir und drückte mir die 1. DVD von Debian Etch AMD64 in die Hand und sagte ich solls gleich damit probieren.

Gesagt getan, nun stoss ich schon auf die ersten Probleme 

Werd dazu aber einen neuen Thread eröffnen, ist im grossen und ganzen OFFTOPIC.

Danke nochmal an euch...


----------

